
A Course in Machine Learning - spv
http://ciml.info
======
Uptrenda
Here's a good book on convolutional neural networks:
[http://www.deeplearningbook.org/](http://www.deeplearningbook.org/) It's
suppose to be like the bible on deep learning at the moment but like most
cutting edge stuff -- you're going to have to put a lot of effort into
thinking for yourself and reading a lot of papers to make any new progress.

~~~
vonnik
Here's a collection of free online resources, including Ian Goodfellow and
Yoshua Bengio's excellent book:
[http://deeplearning4j.org/deeplearningforbeginners.html](http://deeplearning4j.org/deeplearningforbeginners.html)

------
thinkMOAR
I'll hold off until machine learning learned itself a course in machine
learning to teach me machine learning to a level i can give courses in machine
learning to machines that give machine learning courses, some how that sounds
more appealing :)

~~~
nurettin
Congratulations, you have passed the turing test.

------
rmchugh
This seems like a really good resource but as another poster mentioned, it is
unfinished and going from the GitHub there hasn't been any work done on it
since December 2015. Of course, the developer may well return to it or a fork
may overtake it. Let's see.

[https://github.com/hal3/ciml/graphs/contributors?from=2015-0...](https://github.com/hal3/ciml/graphs/contributors?from=2015-08-09&to=2018-08-09&type=c)

------
0xmohit
Past discussions
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=ciml.info](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=ciml.info)

~~~
chronic81
I was expecting 1 or 2 past discussions. Then I saw 1-2 every year, for the
past 3 years.

------
putna

      wget -A pdf,jpg -m -p -E -k -K -np http://ciml.info/

------
mark_l_watson
Very nice work. If the eBook is reasonably priced when the book is done, I
will buy a copy to support the author. I have read, or at least skimmed
through, many ML books, and it is interesting to see how different authors
think about and organize the material, and different perspectives help. I make
the same comment on the ML and data science classes I have taken online: I
like to get different perspectives on the same material from different
teachers.

------
mrcactu5
half the chapters are empty...

~~~
Vintila
maybe we teach the machines to write them

~~~
dimdimdim
haha! :D so funny!

------
rainboiboi
The link to "purchasing a ($55) print copy" actually links back to the same
page.

------
zappo2938
If you have time to read this material and play / work with this, you're so
lucky.

~~~
cheez
Make time.

~~~
blahi
Ah HN downvoting at its finest. There is never time for anything. You don't
HAVE time, you MAKE time. If you can't make time for it, you wouldn't do it if
you had all the spare time in the world.

~~~
cheez
Exactly. It's like losing weight. "I can't exercise" "I don't have time to
cook."

I lost 40 pounds last year eating chips and energy bars every day and working
70 hours/week.

You find a way.

Not necessarily the best way.

But you find a way :)

